# remington 597



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

we have a remington model 597 22lr. the thing jams a lot. i broke it completely down and cleaned the heck out of it. still jams a lot. any suggestions?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Sell it and buy a 10/22. I did the same thing with a 597 in 22 WMR.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I have the same problem. I just switched from hollow points, though though they are the easiest and cheaapest to find. It cut down the jams a lot.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Might try a drop of light oil and/or hoppes on the top round in each magazine.

Joraca


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

run it very wet, every 597 i have owned was reliable.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

how does it jam?ftf stovepipe fte? what do you have to do to clear it? without more info first thing to try is differnt ammo


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Get new mags. It's a great gun and very accurate but the mags are crap.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Someone make an offer for it. It's camo with a tasco 3x9x40 variable scope. two mags that came with it and a 30 rd mag. pm for a txt of pics. I have a hard time putting pics on here. I'll post this in the guns for sale section too. Thanks for the input.

As far as how it jams...it loads the next round but stovepipes the spent casing.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree on the clips, 3rd generation seem to work the best . sometimes the screws on the guide rods come too tight from the factory , loosening them could help . 
great thing about the 597's are that they're very easy to work on . they might not have the aftermarket backing like the 10-22 but out of the box it SHOULD out shoot it .


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks I will try the spring tension that seems logical.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Did you try other ammo?


----------



## BadWx57 (Aug 12, 2012)

I had the same problem with my 597. Went to Blazer ammo and solved the problem.


----------

